# Moving 2200 miles with plow on the front?



## coolbns (Apr 3, 2009)

Evening all!

Here is my problem. I am flying to WA state and then driving with my father to northern Indiana. We are driving his 2005 F350 6.0 L diesel: we will be towing his 32FT fifth wheel, and here is the kicker, he wants to bring his 3 or 4 year old blizzard blade....we are going to have to mount it and drive it on the front all the way to Indiana. The trailer will have all of his personal belongings in it so it will be heavier than normal....and then the plow issue?!!!!

Has anyone ever done this, or does anyone have any suggestions....does, don'ts? I am pretty concerned! He thinks it will be just fine. We are leaving WA near the end of this month.

thanks
brian


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If it doesn't overheat I'll be very surprised.


----------



## coolbns (Apr 3, 2009)

I just talked to my dad again and he did say that it has the tranny cooler with the fan. I am VERY concerned


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

You need to find a way to haul it


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

cant you put it in the bed ? 

if you take it easy and keep one eye on the trans temp and coolant temp you may make it in one piece but man thats a long haul 

I dont like driving the 40 miles to my sub accounts every storm with plow on the front


----------



## fine79 (Jan 6, 2009)

Where 'bouts in WA? Could be a mountain pass climb, or all dowhill

How about tying it on the tail of the trailer? Might help counter the added weight...


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Get it in the truck bed somehow.Ya don't want to be looking at that all that way AND keeping an eye on the trailer too!Not sure what the trailer bumper is like ,could lay the blade on its face, jack it up tight to bumper(with the framework sticking up and strap it there?Make sure it gona stay.Ya don't want some guy on his harley launching 100ft in the air off it!!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

You guys missed the part where he said he wants to bring his 5TH WHEEL so putting it into the bed is not an option. 

Driving 2200 miles with a plow on is pure insanity. Not only is it going to stress the engine from running at a higher temp than normal, your truck's front end isn't designed to handle that kind of weight over that many miles. I have to believe your ball joints would be shot after that trip.

How about this...since he's going to have a 5th wheel, you are allowed to pull a second trailer behind that. A 2 place snowmobile trailer would keep you within your overall length restriction and it would handle the weight of the plow just fine.


----------



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

I squeeze my blade under the 5th wheel no probs, just leave the mount and hydraulics on the truck. A bit of a pain but it works


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

put the blade in the 5th wheel.

i'm guessing it is an enclosed trailer??? just set it on back and slide it in up against one of the sides...

open trailer should not be any issue with setting it up on and hauling it


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

mikefras;775266 said:


> I squeeze my blade under the 5th wheel no probs, just leave the mount and hydraulics on the truck. A bit of a pain but it works


Any chance you have a picture of that? I can't figure out how it can be done but who knows...


----------



## coolbns (Apr 3, 2009)

correct me if I'm wrong (I don't own or use a plow) the plow must weigh about 1000 pounds? I can't imagine getting the blade into the trailer without damaging the door or carpet. I am impressed that MIkefras gets his into the bed under the fifth wheel. I am gonna have to really look at that when I get there.

As far as the mountains....He lives near Winthrop...about 3.5 hours from Idaho and the pass! The major mountains that we will encounter are in Idaho. After that...it is downhill and flat from there to Indiana!

Dad said that the bumper rating was 200 lbs. We would have to pay to get a hitch installed to the trailer and then rent a trailer. He wasn't willing to pay $300 to 600 to ship the blade to begin with!


----------



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

To clarify I only slide the moldboard between the hitch and the wheel wells curve facing out and it leans over enough for the 5th wheel to clear it in turns. The mount and frame stay on the front of the truck


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Your right that plow weighs 1,000lbs. I agree with a small trailer behind the 5th. No way would I drive that far with a blade on the front.

If not make some sort of platform for the back of the 5th. People put smaller things back there just support it a little better.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Would it fit across the bed rails in front of the 5th, do you have a long box?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Are we talking about a camper 5th wheel here ?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

blk90s13;775290 said:


> Are we talking about a camper 5th wheel here ?


That would be my guess. He says it has carpet.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

If it were me I would do a few things 1st. Sometimes a long trip with all yer stuff is just the way it has to be. Sounds like Dad is moving to Indiana. 

I would invest in some of that purple oil products (not sure of product name) and change the stuff out in the axles and transmission, maybe the engine. I would for sure go with at least Mobile 1 synthetic for sure. Those will bring down temps a small fraction. 

Make sure your cooling system is in proper working condition maybe even get a preventive flush with new Prestone.

Make absolutely sure you have a good if not new HD fan clutch. This may be the number 1 thing to make sure is working properly. For some extra protection I may even buy a small electric cooling fan and install that in front of the radiator. 

Make sure you find the air flow sweet spot for the plow when driving. There will be one spot angled lowered or in some position that will offer maximum cooling and air flow while driving @ 55 - 60 mph. Find it and keep it there while driving. Realize your low spot so when you take a off ramp it is in your mind to raise or straighten plow enough so you wont drag metal. 

Bring along a extra 6 qts of oil and a filter so you can change the oil somewhere at the half way point. 

I have driven many trucks with the plows on over 500 miles on the hwy. 500 may not be 2,000 but I have never had problems following the steps outlined above. 

Good luck and watch those deer.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sell the plow. It's not the best time to be selling, but the fuel (and stress) saved will offset it.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Don't your exact model but this one is...
outside the box (way out).
Take off the trip springs and lay blade flat 
may need some supports.

Check with a local trucking company.
Ship just the moldboard.
Carry the head gear someplace.
Some one may have a spot for it.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*Insane*

If you decide to haul a 1000# plow 2200 miles you are insane. Put it on a pallet and ship it for 300 to 400 dollars. He is going to do more damage to his truck by trying to haul it that whole distance. I know you dont own a plow, but you need to talk some common sense into your father. Good luck and tell us what you decide.:salute:


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

REAPER;775328 said:


> If it were me I would do a few things 1st. Sometimes a long trip with all yer stuff is just the way it has to be. Sounds like Dad is moving to Indiana.
> 
> I would invest in some of that purple oil products (not sure of product name) and change the stuff out in the axles and transmission, maybe the engine. I would for sure go with at least Mobile 1 synthetic for sure. Those will bring down temps a small fraction.
> 
> ...


Good post.

I would add if there is a deflecter on the front of the plow, remove it ( A MUST ). AT the least make sure the TRANSMISSION gets quality synthetic fluid and filter. 
Usually running with the blade a couple inches off the pavement straight on works best. Dont panic if you shoot some sparks, its made to scrape pavement LOL.

I have made MANY 500 mile runs with my Dodges to Erie with the 810 plows on the front and back. No issues period. Just changed the ball joints on my 05, only 2000 miles ( plow on the front) open highway with that one, 4 seasons of plowing and 85K on the ticker. First set....
Dont push to hard, use overdrive OFF, and be extra carefull going down hill with the plow on the front. Trucks brake differently with the extra weight on the front.
Good luck and take pics and post em.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

mikefras;775277 said:


> To clarify I only slide the moldboard between the hitch and the wheel wells curve facing out and it leans over enough for the 5th wheel to clear it in turns. The mount and frame stay on the front of the truck


I think this is your best bet... 1/2 hour of wrenching on the plow and away you go...
You could also set the moldboard across the bed rails right behind the cab and strap it down good...
Easiest and most cost effective IMO


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

add wheels to it and chain it to the trailer bumper.done deal


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mikefras;775277 said:


> To clarify I only slide the moldboard between the hitch and the wheel wells curve facing out and it leans over enough for the 5th wheel to clear it in turns. The mount and frame stay on the front of the truck


That's an awsome idea.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

mikefras;775277 said:


> To clarify I only slide the moldboard between the hitch and the wheel wells curve facing out and it leans over enough for the 5th wheel to clear it in turns. The mount and frame stay on the front of the truck


Just dont touch any functions for the slide boxes, could get a lil messy


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Burkartsplow;775341 said:


> If you decide to haul a 1000# plow 2200 miles you are insane. Put it on a pallet and ship it for 300 to 400 dollars. He is going to do more damage to his truck by trying to haul it that whole distance. I know you dont own a plow, but you need to talk some common sense into your father. Good luck and tell us what you decide.:salute:


my thoughts also......I'm sure you'll figure something out, other than leaving it on the front for that distance


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

2200 miles to drive with that plow is just way to far. If you have any problems along the way it will most likely cost alot more then shipping it or the cost of a trailer and hitch for behind the 5th wheel. The cooling is big concern and you will most likely hit temps up to 70 or maybe 80* somewhere along the way. I would also agree that is lots of wear and tear on the front end.
Option 1 : if shipping is under $500 go that way and put the mold board in the bed and harness on the front.
Option 2 : Hitch on the back of the 5th wheel and buy a small trailer in good condition, you can sell the trailer later and have a hitch for later use if needed.

I will be curious to the outcome of your trip,keep us informed.
Safe travels


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

No way. Honestly man I wouldn't even try it in a truck that I rented.... much less my own. I promise you there will be massive overheating problems. Please let us know the end result!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well if you do take it with the plow on I want some pics!!!! And if it makes it with problems I'll be with ford for life!! I would however do anything possible to get that plow in the trailer or shipped.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

what if you put the plow on top of the trailer idk what kind of trailer you have or if it would hold it or try uship


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

After a little more thought, try telling this to your dad. 

If he even makes it home with the plow on and trailer here are some things that will very likely need to get done asap or very very soon.

Ball Joints $ 300
Hubs $ 1500
tranny rebuild $ 2500
Damage to the engine $???
Brakes $ 200-800


All to save $400 on shipping?

I dont see where the savings are............


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Its not that big of a deal take the mold board off and put it in the bed. If not wrap it in some moving blankets and put it inside the trailer and leave the pump and A frame right on the front of the truck. Forget about trying to talk your father out of not bringing it, that would be a waste of your breath. If you cant figure out any way to store it safely. just ship it. 

If he bought it from a dealer go back explain to them what you need to do (If he bought it there they wont have a problem helping out.) Have them band it to the pallet(grease them 20 bucks) and arrange the pick up to the dealer. 

Remember trucking from a commercial address to a commercial address is ALOT cheaper then shipping it from res to res. 1000 pounds shipped is going to be a couple hundred bucks. But then you dont have to deal with it.

The plow should be the least of your worries, you are dragging a 5th wheel across the country. As suggested already, spend some coin and have everything serviced on the truck.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this before but... If you're going to leave it on the truck, find a way to hook a safety chain to it so it can't drop unexpectedly. The plow probably works fine but the road trip is the time it'll decide to have a hose or cylinder packing let go.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Camden;775264 said:


> How about this...since he's going to have a 5th wheel, you are allowed to pull a second trailer behind that. A 2 place snowmobile trailer would keep you within your overall length restriction and it would handle the weight of the plow just fine.


Yep Roy... thats what I would do also!!!


----------



## bigrd6489 (Jun 29, 2009)

Camden were dose it say in a law book that u can pull a 5th wheel and a small trailer with one truck


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

So, what did you decide?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Your truck is going to over heat. You should haul the plow some other way IMO.


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

how about taking 2 trips =]


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

no matter what that truck will be working its balls off just pullin that trailer and putting the plow on front you are asking for trouble put it in the box between the 5th wheel and wheel tub the trailer will go over top if not some tow truck co. will make a mint off of you ,


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bigrd6489;785257 said:


> Camden were dose it say in a law book that u can pull a 5th wheel and a small trailer with one truck


Most all state allow doubles.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Didn't even bother to read everyone's posts - My answer is don't even think about it! It's an insane idea to begin with.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Just my $.02, but you'd be NUTS to try and haul a 32' camper and a plow on the front of the truck in the summertime (or early autumn) through mountain passes! And for a 2,200 mile trek, FORGET IT! Get ready to replace the trans after that trip cause it's gonna need replacing after a trip like that with the trans constantly under strain! How come you can't just ship the plow common carrier (freight)? Would be much better for the truck in the long run! I sweat with my plow on the front of my truck in the winter, going 35 miles to my cousins houses to plow, let along 2,200 miles in the summer, With a trailer!

Most guys who have to move a plow a long way (myself included) put it in the bed- makes life A LOT easier and less stressful!


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

towpro570;798344 said:


> no matter what that truck will be working its balls off just pullin that trailer and putting the plow on front you are asking for trouble put it in the box between the 5th wheel and wheel tub the trailer will go over top if not some tow truck co. will make a mint off of you ,


put in the box or pay for towing


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

The OP posted 3 times on the first day and was never heard from again, we'll never know!!


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

heather lawn spray;847312 said:


> The OP posted 3 times on the first day and was never heard from again, we'll never know!!


Maybe he tried it and fried the truck, they're still sitting on the side of a highway with a tow truck driver trying to figure out if they can tow the truck with plow and trailer all at the same time with one tow truck... :laughing:


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

heather lawn spray;847312 said:


> The OP posted 3 times on the first day and was never heard from again, we'll never know!!


It's great that so many offered advice to this individual. One of the greatest things about this site is all the helpful posters. However, I do find it kind of funny that so many didn't catch the fact in the opening post that this proposed trip was to happen by the end of April, '09.

I guess it's pretty much unanimous that one should not consider running a plow on the front of their rig for 2200 miles!!!


----------

